# Halloween Cotton Novelty Fabrics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

FYI...

I was in JoAnn Fabrics on Sunday and the Halloween Cotton Novelty Fabrics were out!

...The store should have copies of their sales fliers which include coupons for up to 40% off.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I was going to head over there later for some $.99 Butterick patterns - thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That reminds me, I have some shirts to finish....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the tip Ms. Wicked. I did look online to see if they had their Halloween fabric and they did. I have to make a new toga for my upcoming Pokeno Toga Party and was going over to Joann's to see what trouble I could get into. With my sewing maching repaired and ready to go, this seems like the perfect time.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sharktober Pants!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I always wondered what I could make with those. Keep the ideas coming! I skew towards pillows and curtains, and most of those fabrics would not look quite right in home decor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Shirts, apron, seasonal vest, scarf, and yes - lounge pants


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy, I think you need to finish my bat shirt, before you think about other sewing projects.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, I think you need to finish my bat shirt, before you think about other sewing projects.


don't worry roxy, i get that "one project at a time" thing too. i ignore it. :jol:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

pensivepumpkin said:


> I always wondered what I could make with those. Keep the ideas coming! I skew towards pillows and curtains, and most of those fabrics would not look quite right in home decor.


I made this apron last year, as well as a couple of other Halloween ones. You can get very creative with the aprons. Even if you don't actually wear them, they make great seasonal decor.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23657&highlight=halloween+apron


----------

